# UK-M T-Shirt Slogans



## Lorian

My designer has some new ideas that he wants to mock up for alternative design T-Shirts.

He's after some slogan suggestions, any offers? If anyone suggests something that we use then you'll get one free when we launch 

I'll get the ball rolling..

DO YOU EVEN LIFT

LIFT OR GO HOME

KEEP CALM AND LIFT


----------



## IGotTekkers

AIN'T NO BULK LIKE A TEKKERS BULK!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Squat


----------



## Ginger Ben

NoAudi

Would be like a little cult so UKM members in the know can spot each other :lol:


----------



## DutchTony

IGotTekkers said:


> AIN'T NO BULK LIKE A TEKKERS BULK!


That is very true :lol:


----------



## Captain lats

Home of the brave.


----------



## sneeky_dave

"Tekkers fuuked my mum"


----------



## Davey666

Pain & Gain


----------



## musclemate

Right across the back

"Don't talk to me... I'm training"


----------



## Davey666

Train insane or remain the same


----------



## Davey666

Who eat all the steak :lol:


----------



## Gary29

AIN'T NOTHIN' BUT A CHICKEN WING


----------



## Gary29

I GO ALL THE WHEY BABY


----------



## DutchTony

If the bar's not bending - you're just pretending!


----------



## moltenice

how about the latin phrase `Ex Vi Termini` which translates into `With Strenght Comes Limits` ?


----------



## Wheyman

No one would believe I am a member of a bodybuilding forum if they really met me

Short and snappy


----------



## Kiwi As

FCUK CALM - HULK IT

FCUK CALM - RAGE OUT


----------



## funkdocta

Lorian said:


> My designer has some new ideas that he wants to mock up for alternative design T-Shirts.
> 
> He's after some slogan suggestions, any offers? If anyone suggests something that we use then you'll get one free when we launch
> 
> I'll get the ball rolling..
> 
> DO YOU EVEN LIFT
> 
> LIFT OR GO HOME
> 
> KEEP CALM AND LIFT


I HATE LEG DAYS


----------



## Wheyman

Male Animal Member


----------



## Wheyman

Leg days = Neg days


----------



## Bora

JUICE PLUS FTW

:lol:


----------



## 00alawre

ASS TO THE GRASS


----------



## Heavyassweights

SUCK MY DiCK 4 A SPOT


----------



## dj case

IM BIGGER THAN YOU SO FCUK OFF

SEE THESE GUNS THEY WILL GO OFF IN A MINUTE

MY AR5E LOOKS LIKE ERIC BRISTOWS TRAINING DART BOARD

MY OTHER BODYS A ROLLS ROYCE

DONT HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME

DONT BUY DELTA GEAR ITS ALL BUNK


----------



## NFS

"Go hard or Go home!"


----------



## gymspaz

'99% drugs, 1% effort'. may be quite appropriate


----------



## timbear84

Lorian said:


> My designer has some new ideas that he wants to mock up for alternative design T-Shirts.
> 
> He's after some slogan suggestions, any offers? If anyone suggests something that we use then you'll get one free when we launch
> 
> I'll get the ball rolling..
> 
> DO YOU EVEN LIFT
> 
> LIFT OR GO HOME
> 
> KEEP CALM AND LIFT


They are good but i think iv seen them on various indepenet makes before


----------



## timbear84

feeding the swans


----------



## MRSTRONG

Do you even tren

Tren hard or go home

dbol man


----------



## timbear84

Scream Cos it hurts


----------



## PaulB

Under Construction


----------



## JonnyBoy81

"Patience is a Virtue"


----------



## jay101

Walk in, crawl out


----------



## saxondale

Got bored of waiting, printed this myself?


----------



## saxondale

You lift like a girl


----------



## mr small

Get ripped or die trying


----------



## Mockett

do

yoU

sKwat

Mate
​
or something along those lines


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

gymspaz said:


> '99% drugs, 1% effort'. may be quite appropriate


Love that!

I for one would never wear anything that had "go hard or go home" or "if the bars not bending...." on it.


----------



## FelonE1

Man At Work


----------



## DutchTony

BEWARE - I'M ON TREN!!!


----------



## biglad90

ONE MORE REP!


----------



## RowRow

Time for work.

Beast in the making

Big just isn't big enough.


----------



## DappaDonDave

"Because the forum says so"

"Ain't no guidance like Uk-m guidance"

"Uk-m, adds kgs to lifts instantly"

"Lifting takes effort, trolling is easy"

"Lift, live, love, reply"

"Because *insert forum contributor name* says so" - they could be limited edition


----------



## Gary29

Ain't no party like an L Man party


----------



## a.notherguy

can we get some hoodys printed up with the slogan 'Im wearing Gary29's hoody' on them?


----------



## Gary29

a.notherguy said:


> can we get some hoodys printed up with the slogan 'Im wearing Gary29's hoody' on them?


Haha I'd buy one of those, and hang it up safely in my wardrobe.

@Lorian, I could even get my mrs' brother to model it for you if ya like.


----------



## musclemate

Eat

Sleep

Train

Repeat


----------



## nWo

Take out da papers and da trash

Or you don't get no spending cash

If you don't scrub dat kitchen floor

You ain't gonna rock & roll no more!

Yakety-yak! Don't talk back!

Da na da na da na daaa...


----------



## grant hunter

"Finally we have tshirts"

"3 years in the making"

"How long for the hoodies"


----------



## sneeky_dave

> Take of da papers and da trash
> 
> Or you don't get no spending cash
> 
> If you don't scrub dat kitchen floor
> 
> You ain't gonna rock & roll no more!
> 
> Yakety-yak! Don't talk back!
> 
> Da na da na da na daaa...


Really?


----------



## Hera

'I'm fvcking kung fu' :lol:


----------



## saxondale

My dads richer than yours - siamdickhead custom order.


----------



## Gary29

> Take out da papers and da trash
> 
> Or you don't get no spending cash
> 
> If you don't scrub dat kitchen floor
> 
> You ain't gonna rock & roll no more!
> 
> Yakety-yak! Don't talk back!
> 
> Da na da na da na daaa...





sneeky_dave said:


> Really?


If it's good enough for the big man, it's good enough for me


----------



## IGotTekkers

ewen said:


> Do you even tren
> 
> Tren hard or go home
> 
> dbol man


Lori an would have to pay royalty on that last one mate haha


----------



## DoIEvenLift

eat clean, train dirty

eat clen, tren hard


----------



## T100

f-UK-M-ediocrity

I want a freebie for that one @Lorian haha


----------



## Beats

"Fish & A Rice Cake"

"Nothing personal but will you be [email protected] tonight? I will be."


----------



## Twilheimer

"Shake Dat AAS At Me"


----------



## Asouf

ELK MUCUS


----------



## tommyc2k7

I've never seen a man eat so many chicken wings


----------



## Fragjuice

Corn Fed


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Man At Work


But then u won't be able to wear it .. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> But then u won't be able to wear it .. :lol:


You will though :tongue:


----------



## saxondale

"Ah but..........." platyfilla.


----------



## Dan94

Go hard or go home


----------



## Elvis82

No I'm not on steroids but thanks for asking


----------



## Elvis82

You can't spell 'legendary' without 'leg day'


----------



## Shooter

Sun's out, Guns out


----------



## Dan94

"Stop reading my t-shirt and lift"


----------



## latblaster

Hera said:


> 'I'm fvcking kung fu' :lol:


So Lozzies changed his name? :lol:


----------



## Gary29

'Hera is watching.....'


----------



## Gary29

'I Got Tekkers'

And we can all wear them like when Spartacus gets called out and all his followers claim to be him, then Tekkers can wear 'I am ze tekkers'


----------



## Kiwi As

Dan TT said:


> get ripped or die tryin


----------



## Shooter

Stop staring, Start tearing


----------



## Kreas

Its not what you put your body through. Its what your put through your body.


----------



## Mingster

*UK-*

*MUSCLE*


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH

UK-MUSCLE

gettin bigger every day.

ill PM you my postage address, ill take a XXXXXXXL


----------



## tuktuk

Mingster said:


> *UK-*
> 
> *MUSCLE*


Thats all thats needed.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Face down ass up that's the way I dumbbell row


----------



## Fortis

NO PAIN NO GAIN :2guns:


----------



## DappaDonDave

UK-M are you srs?


----------



## TBWFC

Muscle pain = Muscle gained


----------



## Raw meat 1984

UK-M..onster


----------



## Raw meat 1984

UK-M.ade


----------



## Raw meat 1984

SECURITY (on the front across the chest)

UK-M (across the shoulders)


----------



## DappaDonDave

R.i.p Zyzz

uk-m. Get to the chopper.

Does this [insert item of clothing] make me look #shredded #juiced #dedicated #shredicated #gymselfie


----------



## DappaDonDave

I DO CREATINE


----------



## JS95

Why not just have a t shirt that plain and simple promotes the forum?

If I had one I'd only wear it for the gym and other bits tbh, I think you're giving members too much freedom of design here, make a simple decent priced t shirt and people will buy it, just like the ones made by bulk powders etc.

It's been ages since the first idea of making t-shirts came about and there's more than enough interest.

There's other forums with t-shirts that were designed and sent to print in under a month and people buy them.

Just my 2 cents, remove any bits if it not part of the rules, not looking to be a **** just sharing my opinion


----------



## nWo

...you lookin' at my bird, bruv???


----------



## GaryMatt

tom1981 said:


> f-UK-M-ediocrity
> 
> I want a freebie for that one @Lorian haha[/quote
> 
> Thats a win


----------



## GaryMatt

UK-M on the back and small emblem on the front (additional for your username on the shirt) Maybe just UK-M in courrier new

Ask your girl about me later. Bet she remembers.

Got Compounds?

It's not diet pills.

UK-M Forged

UK-M - Then what you do: Body Sculpting, Figure, Physique, Body Building, Fight, Run


----------



## Gary29

*It's good, but it's not quite curling.....*

Comp over, that's the winner right there.


----------



## welbeck

I go to the gym 6 days a week and all I've got to show is this Fxxxxxg T-shirt :no:


----------



## BIG JOSHUANT

Eat, sleep, train repeat


----------



## LDouble3

Go Big Or Go In The Bin


----------



## Gary29

'Lance Armstrong advised me to P.E.D.al harder'


----------



## lickatsplit

'I bench more than chuck Norris'


----------



## Gary29

*'Good luck, *

*
*

*
John'*


----------



## KRSOne

Raw meat 1984 said:


> UK-M..onster





Raw meat 1984 said:


> UK-M.ade


These 2 are sick, especially the 2nd. 100% would buy


----------



## Carlsandman

KRSOne said:


> These 2 are sick, especially the 2nd. 100% would buy


These x2


----------



## saxondale

tekkers

How long would we have had these for sale now if they had sold us a licence


----------



## Gary29

imo, unless the slogan is funny you just look like a d1ck with some motivational quote on a t-shirt.


----------



## IGotTekkers

saxondale said:


> tekkers
> 
> How long would we have had these for sale now if they had sold us a licence


My old clothing company I had open in about 4 weeks. That's from first idea to learning how to use design software, designing about 30 t shirts, and building a website :lol:


----------



## Ekseliksis

Arnold doesn't come in a bottle


----------



## DappaDonDave

"This t-shirt is an antique"

"Devised 2013, released 2015"

Or

"Uk-mooscle - I waited so long I emailed Don Wong from Hong Kong and made this, 4 dollar!"


----------



## Dinger

THE WEAK GET EATEN


----------



## DappaDonDave

Guys, order one size bigger. By the time they're released you'll have made them gainz.


----------



## BettySwallocks

NO GEAR IN MY REAR

^ one for the nattys/ fake nattys


----------



## UkWardy

"Party like it's 2099"


----------



## Echo

@Lorian

Any updates of when they will be for sale?


----------



## saxondale

2099 like the man said above


----------



## Hannibal




----------



## JonnyBoy81

Strong clothing deployment effort

:lol:


----------



## FixedMiXiN

Dianabol - UK-M Supper 

I already have a "Breakfast of Champions" T-Shirt and it always attracts a response, a nice response.

When these are for sale, like Peter Jones, I'm in.


----------



## Gary29

FixedMiXiN said:


> Dianabol - UK-M Supper
> 
> I already have a "Breakfast of Champions" T-Shirt and it always attracts a response, a nice response.
> 
> *When these are for sal*e, like Peter Jones, I'm in.


Good luck with that


----------



## Fortunatus

slogans are crap only reason i would wear UKM clothing is that it doesn't have sh1tty slogans all over it to be fair


----------



## Gary29

Fortunatus said:


> slogans are crap only reason i would wear UKM clothing is that it doesn't have sh1tty slogans all over it to be fair


Not bad, could do with being a bit more short and snappy, but good effort.


----------



## Fortunatus

Gary29 said:


> Not bad, could do with being a bit more short and snappy, but good effort.


Apologies I just happened to looking for new gym vests tonight and finding ones without silly 'zyzz' type slogans on is like finding a needle in a hay stack


----------



## DappaDonDave

What about

"Hardly worn"


----------



## babyarm

is there an update on the tees?


----------



## latblaster

"Is the L Man Real?"

" Does Betty Swallocks really exist?"

:lol:

@the l man

@BettySwallocks


----------



## NFS

or

"I am the real Merkleman"


----------



## GGLynch89

"Don't go pulling a Nigel" then underneath that a picture of a man pulling a nigel, (its when someone deadlifts but doesn't dead the bar.


----------



## babyarm

UK-M ORIGINALS


----------



## babyarm

UK-M AUTHENTICATED


----------



## babyarm

UK-M AUTHENTICITY


----------



## latblaster

Regards

John


----------



## saxondale

' prrinted by tekkers'


----------



## latblaster

"Saxo Loves Skye"

:lol:


----------



## PaulB

latblaster said:


> "Saxo Loves Skye"
> 
> :lol:


Should be Saxo loves Desksitter


----------



## saxondale

latblaster said:


> "Saxo Loves Skye"
> 
> :lol:


Got a soft spot for the mad mare - patch of quicksand on Margate beech


----------



## saxondale

PaulB said:


> Should be Saxo loves Desksitter


3 way with @Sigma


----------



## grant hunter

"Is @Lorian still alive"


----------



## IGotTekkers

saxondale said:


> ' prrinted by tekkers'


Iv actually been looking today at direct to garment/flat bed printers, in 2 years they have dropped from the 5k+ mark to 1-2k and a darn site simpler to operate. Almost purchased one today but I need to think of a game plan first.


----------



## saxondale

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv actually been looking today at direct to garment/flat bed printers, in 2 years they have dropped from the 5k+ mark to 1-2k and a darn site simpler to operate. Almost purchased one today but I need to think of a game plan first.


Im in, by the time lorian sues us, we'll be millionaires


----------



## simonf888

Train like a beast and look like a beauty.


----------



## Fortunatus

Train with a slogan and look like a tit


----------



## DiggyV

I remember two from an old Explosive Fibres range (c late 80s)

No genetics just juice

and

No juice just genetics

Also as a variant on one you posted

Lift huge or go home


----------



## Dan94




----------



## GoldBond

work hard, stay humble!


----------



## JonnyBoy81

I see Lorraine is still dragging the arse out of this.

Even ISIS have their own range by now


----------



## sniper16

Quitters never win(front)

Winners never quit(back)


----------

